# falafel



## canstandtheheat (Feb 14, 2002)

Can someone out there provide me with a reliable recipe for Falafel? On my last attempt, the "dough" seemed way too moist, like it would fall apart upon deep frying like they did the previous time. I added a bit more flour, a handful of crumbled wheat bread, remixed and dusted them with flour for frying. My gut feeling was that they felt heavy, and I was correct. They browned beautifully in the deep fry, but never rose to the top. The flavor was on, but they didn't have that light, airy quality to them. Normally, I'm more persistent, but I'm tired of experimenting with this one. Thanks for any and all suggestions and/or recipes.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Could you post the recipe you've had problems with? We might be able to tweak that one so it turns out better.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you want a recipe for pan-fried rather than deep-fried felafel, I have one.


----------



## canstandtheheat (Feb 14, 2002)

Okay...This is the recipe I worked from. I know that the first thing everyone will say is to omit the 1/3rd cup of water and slap me in the forehead. That indeed would make it less moist to start. I still think the falafel would have been heavy. Here' the recipe that I tweaked by adding a bit more flour and a bit more crumbled whole wheat bread. 

2 c chickpeas
1/3 c water
1 slice whole wheat bread, crust removed
1 Tb flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
3 cloves garlic
1 egg beaten
parsley
salt n' Pepp
cumin, tumeric, basil, marjoram
1 Tb Tahini
(I also put a queeze of fresh lemon in there)

dust with flour and deep fry until they rise to the top. I would have set off the smoke alarm waiting for them to rise to the top. Too dense..Too heavy...any ideas?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have you tried letting the batter rest before frying? Adding more tahini? Jane Brody's recipe for felafel (admittedly they are fried in a pan) follows. I can attest it's good.

1 egg
1 T water
1 Tsp. lemon juice
2 T minced fresh parsley
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 T reduced sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup tahini
2 C cooked, drained chick peas
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp. ground chili powder
1/3 cup wheat germ

In food processor, blend egg, water, lemon juice, parsley, garlic, soy sauce and tahini until smooth. Add the chickpeas and spices, and blend again. Transfer to a bowl and stir in the wheat germ.

Form the mixture into patties and fry on a lightly oiled griddle or skillet until slightly browned on both sides.


----------



## poireau (Feb 22, 2002)

A little background on _Falafel_ ( Occasionally spelled felafel are small, fried patties, croquettes, or rissoles popular in the middle east mainly as a snack or a "Mezze". Their origin cannot be traced and is probably extremely ancient. It is, however, generally accepted that falafel originated in Egypt, Where these tasty snacks have become one of the national dishes. The Christian Copts, who are said to be pure representatives of the ancient Egyptians, claim them as their own.

Falafel are called _Ta' amia_ in Eygpt, except for Alexandria, Where, as the rest of the middle east, they are called falafel.

Egyptians make them with dried white broad beans called _ful nabed_ . In the lebanon, Syria and Jordan they are more usually made with chick peas and/or dried broad beans. They are also popular in Israel, Where they are sometimes called the " Israeli hot dog, and are often served with fenugreek relish called _Hilbeh_ brought to Isreal by the Yemenite jews. Some regard falafel as a national dish of Isreal.

In making falafel, a special tool _( 'aleb falafel)_ is used to give shape to the pureed beans. This also has a lever which when released causes the falafel to pop into the hot oil.

falafel are made for religious festivals, especially amoung the Christian communities during lent when meat is forbidden.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Does anyone have the first Moosewood cookbook? they have a dynomite version of felafel.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Oh, Shroom, did you ever cause flashbacks!!! The first Moosewood cookbook!!!!!! Ahhhh, what memories!


----------



## canstandtheheat (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks Mez, Poir, Shroom, etc for your replies. I'll concoct some hybrid recipe and when I get fabulous results, I'll post the recipe. Also, I'll look into that Moosewood cookbook. BTW....I know this place (not tellin' where, although I can be bought)..this really nice old couple, have this antique store..and they also have about 2500 cookbooks....I might add that they have great taste in books..Lots of out of print stuff...So if you can't find a book, let me knw and I'll check with them and work out some way to get it to you. Just thought I'd mention that. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hey, Jackson -- how much would it take to bribe you??? You must have figured out that a lot of us spend all our disposable income on cookbooks. What would you want to tell us another source to satisfy our addiction?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ok, dug it out....Moosewood Cookbook 1977, Felafel

Batter needs to chill for an hour.

4 cups cooked chickpeas
3 medium cloves of garlic crushed
1/2 cup each of minced celery and scallions
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp turmeric
1/4 tsp cayenne
1 1/2 ttsp salt
2 beaten eggs
3 Tbls tahini
3 Tbls flour or bread crumbs
(extra flour for coating)
Oil to deep fry

Mash and mix ingrediants...chill one hour ...make 1" diameter balls. dust with flourand cook in 365* oil until golden brown.
servew 6 with several felafel's per sandwich.
Jackson....Mollie Katzen cooked at Moosewood in Ithica in the 70's. Her cookbooks are some of the better ones on great clean ethnic healthy foods....worth checking out....especially the first book.


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

This is an authentic lebanese felafel recipe,
soak 4 cups chick peas for 24 hours changing water at least 4 times.

..in a food processor blend 3 cups of the UNCOOKED chickpeas with 2 cloves garlic, 1/2 an white onion, 1/2 cup spring onions, 3/4 cup of flat leaf parsley leaves, a few basil leaves, 1/2 a fresh chilli [no seeds] salt, pepper and 1/2 a teaspoon of bicarb....[use the last cup of chickpeas to correct the consistency if necessary..sorry I dont have exact measurements..this is a feel as you go recipe.

the mix should be moist enough to hold its shape if not add another 1/4 of white onion....shape into patties and shallow fry..the bicarb helps the outside crust separate and develop....ps these are quite green inside from the parsley and yes you do not have to precook the chickpeas....and yes they are really good!!


----------

